# Myrtle Beach Surf and Pier for newbie



## Jusjhazl (Aug 31, 2013)

I will be on vacation on Sep 08 - 19. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me on this time of year surf fishing and pier fishing. Example what to fish for and what gear and tackle to use.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey, check out the sticky thread at the top of the SC forum. Welcome to P&S. It's good to see another fellow East Tennessean on the board. I'm in Kingsport. BHT


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Jusjhazl said:


> I will be on vacation on Sep 08 - 19. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me on this time of year surf fishing and pier fishing. Example what to fish for and what gear and tackle to use.


Jus, like Bubba said check the "sticky" it'll give you more info than you need, but lots ofgreat info! For surf or pier fishing you will mainly use a "bottom rig" other names but I'll keep it general. Two hooks and a weight at the bottom. 2oz sinker should be fine, many prefer 3oz. this would be for a pier. 3oz plus might be needed for surf fishing. Hook size, #4 or #5 J hook is fine. others will chime in on other types of hooks (hopefully before you get here) with thier preferences.

Important. If you want to fish off the beach you'll need to buy an out-of-state temp saltwater liscense, avaliable at walmart, Bass Pro, etc. 2 weeks for $11. all the piers are liscensed thru the state so you don't need a lisense, just pay the fishing fee. Shrimp, cut bait like finger mullet is a fine bait, some use squid also.

I posted a thread where all the piers are on the Grand Strand, so depending on where you are you'll know where they are. The Spanish Mackerel and Bluefish should be running when you're here, and many others. For the Spanish the best rig is a Spanish Mack rig consisting of aprox 7 gold hooks and just jigging up and down all day. Be sure to pick up the SC regulation book when you get here, FISH ON, Keith


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Make a day trip to the south jetty! I will be down at the beach during that time as well so maybe we will meet on the water


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been looking for tips also, live in Bristol, and will go down in October. Here are a few I have picked up for surf fishing. #4 gamagatzu circle hook hand tied with 12lb flouro on 2 hook bottom rig with a 3oz pyramid sinker. Try to find a river rig. Maybe someone can tell you where to buy in Myrtle. I bought on E-bay after reading about on the forum. It is a two hook rig with no hardware and flouro line. Designed to be invisible to the fish. Size 4 or 6 circle hooks on a double drop rig with a 3 oz sinker using bloodworms, fishbites fake bloodworms or red earthworms, sand fleas, shrimp, or squid. Bring some good ole Tennessee nightcrawlers with you courtesy of BubbaHoTec. Question for others? I read somewhere on here that you only need to use a quarter to a half inch of Fishbite? Is that right? Also, I think the spot are getting ready to be thick around that time.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> I have been looking for tips also, live in Bristol, and will go down in October. Here are a few I have picked up for surf fishing. #4 gamagatzu circle hook hand tied with 12lb flouro on 2 hook bottom rig with a 3oz pyramid sinker. Try to find a river rig. Maybe someone can tell you where to buy in Myrtle. I bought on E-bay after reading about on the forum. It is a two hook rig with no hardware and flouro line. Designed to be invisible to the fish. Size 4 or 6 circle hooks on a double drop rig with a 3 oz sinker using bloodworms, fishbites fake bloodworms or red earthworms, sand fleas, shrimp, or squid. Bring some good ole Tennessee nightcrawlers with you courtesy of BubbaHoTec. Question for others? I read somewhere on here that you only need to use a quarter to a half inch of Fishbite? Is that right? Also, I think the spot are getting ready to be thick around that time.


Yep, only use a small piece of fishbites. I die a little inside when I see people use a whole strip of fishbites, or a whole bloodworm.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Bait*



fishinbob said:


> Yep, only use a small piece of fishbites. I die a little inside when I see people use a whole strip of fishbites, or a whole bloodworm.


Does that mean with the bare hook? I have also heard it it used to help hole other bait on. By the way, is it the texture that makes fresh shrimp better than frozen? It doesn't stay on the hook as well? I found a pack of small scallops at the Dollar Tree for a $1. Would that make good bait?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Gary Carrier said:


> Does that mean with the bare hook? I have also heard it it used to help hole other bait on. By the way, is it the texture that makes fresh shrimp better than frozen? It doesn't stay on the hook as well? I found a pack of small scallops at the Dollar Tree for a $1. Would that make good bait?


Gary, this year I.ve heard more about using clams as bait, mainly from the northeast visitors, don't know how it worked here, but haven't heard anything about Scallops, I'd eat them myself anyway. Trick for shrimp...buy them anywhere, heard fresh was better, b it depeneds on the seller of what fresh means. so to my point, get some uniodonized salt from the grocery store & peel the shrimp,or buy unpeeled/uncooked from grocerystore cut it to the size for baiting, & layer it in the salt over night in the fridge. If you can, do it at least twice, pour the water out from the first day & sprinkle. it takes alot of the moisture out of the shrimp & turns into "rubber" like a fresh water plastic bait. Ive done it with shrimp& cut bait. Hopefully this will help, Fish On, Keith


----------

